# Monthly Challenge...With poll. (2018 - Oct)



## Lou Currier (Oct 5, 2018)

Are you ready for this months challenge?

For this challenge I am looking for a project made from any type of wood that includes an inlay. The inlay must be something other than wood.

Have your project picture posted in this thread by 6pm EST October 29th. Describe your process of how you achieved the inlay of your project description. Once all entries are in I will created the poll and everyone will have 72 hours to vote for the big kahuna 

Dust off those  and get cracking

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2018)

everyone will have 72 hours to vote for the big kahuna - I will not vote for @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2018)

Awesome!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Interesting very interesting


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 8, 2018)

Ok, I’ll post the first project...

This is a chalice made from Crape Myrtle that my son gave me from a retreat he went to last spring break in North Carolina. The inlay material is twist copper wire, I wanted to achieve a rope-like effect. The crack was filled with coffee grounds and it is finished with teak oil and bees wax.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 8, 2018)

Very cool Lou, I like the effect the twist wire gives it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> Very cool Lou, I like the effect the twist wire gives it!



Thank you....now get cracking and get your submission in


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2018)

Okay, here's my humble piece. I got several of these glass pieces from @rocky1 awhile back and finally got around to doing something with one. Soft Maple with a butterfly inlay. Thanks Rock! Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 18, 2018)

That purdy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Cabuchons - AliExpress

Available in a wide assortment of sizes, colors, themes, shapes. Assortment packs available in numerous themes. The Dragon Cabuchons are seriously cool! Clocks are really cool too. 


And... Very Affordable!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 20, 2018)

This is not recent stuff, but maybe we can get this thread going again, the first is a piece of desert ironwood with malachite and abalone. I bought some 1/2" square malachite beads from a jewelry place, made a little dremel jig and split them in half to make 2 inlay tiles. I had a few abalone shells, and used one to cut out those pieces, a ton of work, that stuff is hard! it's about 9" diameter





Next is some bangles I was making for a while, turned out to be way too much work to make any money from.... used various stone beads for inlay on these too, and some with copper...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2018)

Great work Barry!


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2018)

Who’s next...keep ‘em coming!


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 20, 2018)

I may be doing a little inlay very soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm hoping to get something done by the end of the month. I have some time into this but not enough hours in the day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 28, 2018)

Only a few more days left for the October challenge! My how time flies


----------



## pinky (Oct 28, 2018)

Finally was able to finish enough to photograph. Planning on another coat of oil and wax. This is a keepsake box with an inlaid lizard skin that I got here on a trade with @samupton. The box is curly apple from a tree I cut down and milled about 5 years ago. A recess was routered out of the lid using a home made template. The lizard hide was glued to 1/8" plywood and set in. I really liked the look of the hide with the unfinished apple. Once I put oil on the apple, I don't like it as much due to the color change in the wood. Thanks for the challenge. Been meaning to try this for a couple years!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 28, 2018)

That is great John! I remember when he offered those skins, I wanted to get some but couldn't figure out what I would do with them. I wish I had come up with this, very nice! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 28, 2018)

pinky said:


> Finally was able to finish enough to photograph. Planning on another coat of oil and wax. This is a keepsake box with an inlaid lizard skin that I got here on a trade with @samupton. The box is curly apple from a tree I cut down and milled about 5 years ago. A recess was routered out of the lid using a home made template. The lizard hide was glued to 1/8" plywood and set in. I really liked the look of the hide with the unfinished apple. Once I put oil on the apple, I don't like it as much due to the color change in the wood. Thanks for the challenge. Been meaning to try this for a couple years!
> 
> View attachment 154847
> 
> ...


Noe that is some cool inlay!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 3, 2018)

Here are the submissions for the October Challenge.

Vote for your favorite in the thread poll at the top.

1. Bowl





2. Rings





3. Bottle stopper



 



4. Chalice





5. Box top inlay


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2018)

Lou, there are 2 places to vote for #5.


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 3, 2018)

@Tony do you know how to get rid of the top one? It’s not an option for me when I try and edit the poll.


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks for the mod magic

Reactions: Like 1


----------

